

Size of Brain Structures Predicts Success of Video Gamers - cwan
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/01/100120093521.htm

======
lmkg
Money quote:

> "This is the first time that we've been able to take a _real world task like
> a video game_ and show that the size of specific brain regions is predictive
> of performance and learning rates on this video game"

To be fair, later in the study they mention that a particular sub-class of
gaming skills has demonstrable overlap with real-world performance, namely
being able to flexibly shift priorities. But taking that phrase out of context
is just too tempting.

